

Best NASDAQ and NYSE stocks based on fundamental analysis - renas
http://www.demofinance.com/

======
pitchups
It appears that site ranks stocks based on some formuala using P/E, growth
rates and other fundamentals. However, there is no information on the
components of that formula or what criteria have been used for the ranking -
making it less useful. How do we know it is a valid model for ranking stocks?

------
renas
Collection of NASDAQ and NYSE stock with historic data since 2005

